# Puppy Biting Air and I'm Worried



## Caravan (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi All

I have a 6 month old puppy who has been jumping and biting at nothing for the past couple of days. At first I though it was a small fly but there's nothing there. She's been doing it most of the time today and I'm startingto get worried. Of course I googled it and read something saying it could be small seizures so I've worried myself now. Does anyone have any advice? Its really weird, like she can see something and gets herself into a bit of a tiz. Any advice would be much appreciated as non of my other dogs ever did this.
Many thanks


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

If you're worried about seizures, then the vet would be the obvious port of call rather than the internet.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

While I appreciate the above point is bang on, there is something in the tone of it that might put some off progressing past their first post. That does happen a fair bit on this group.


----------



## Caravan (Sep 19, 2009)

Yes, I agree and have taken huge offensive at this person. It was a question I thought educated people who own dogs might be able to help with. I can only assume this person has no manners or social skills. Even at my age I'm amazed at how rude people can be. I get the message though and have obviously wasted the time of the readers. I will not use the site further.


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

It might just be spirits she can see


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Caravan said:


> Yes, I agree and have taken huge offensive at this person. It was a question I thought educated people who own dogs might be able to help with. I can only assume this person has no manners or social skills. Even at my age I'm amazed at how rude people can be. I get the message though and have obviously wasted the time of the readers. I will not use the site further.


It's the UNeducated people who will try to diagnose/treat things over the net. The educated ones will tell you to see a vet.

I don't see how my post was rude


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

We were sure our last dog could see things, there were certain corners of rooms which seemed to wind her up.


----------



## Caravan (Sep 19, 2009)

Your tone. I'd be amazed if no one has ever pointed out to you that your tone is rather abrupt. Its Saturday and the vets are closed and the internet often gives rather good information. In this case it was frightening and until the vets is opened on Monday I thought it might be an idea to ask if any other dog owners had had this experience. Look, I'm not wasting my time further with you.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Caravan said:


> Your tone. I'd be amazed if no one has ever pointed out to you that your tone is rather abrupt. Its Saturday and the vets are closed and the internet often gives rather good information. In this case it was frightening and until the vets is opened on Monday I thought it might be an idea to ask if any other dog owners had had this experience. Look, I'm not wasting my time further with you.


Well in this case, the rather good information is that matters such as this are not suitable to be solved over the net


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Caravan said:


> Your tone. I'd be amazed if no one has ever pointed out to you that your tone is rather abrupt. Its Saturday and the vets are closed and the internet often gives rather good information. In this case it was frightening and until the vets is opened on Monday I thought it might be an idea to ask if any other dog owners had had this experience. Look, I'm not wasting my time further with you.


I'm sorry that you feel like this, but I think it would be very hard to second guess what your dog is reacting too. Colliepoodles advice was sound, I don't really know what else she could have said.
If you stick around I think you will find most people on here pleasant and helpful, including Colliepoodle.
I myself are sometimes guilty of giving very short answers, it's not that we don't care.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Colliepoodle said:


> It's the UNeducated people who will try to diagnose/treat things over the net. The educated ones will tell you to see a vet.


There is no harm in sharing experience/knowledge as long as the recipient appreciates the caveats.



> I don't see how my post was rude


Seemed a bit dismissive, sorry for my input if that wasn't the intent, that said I think it should be obvious that the OP was concerned and most vets are closed Sat so it wasn't particularly helpful.


----------



## Caravan (Sep 19, 2009)

Short answers, long answers, it was advice I was after and not made to feel stupid. I'm sure 'Colliepoodles' is just great and offers great advice to others. I found their reply rude. That's just me and I'm sure others won't. I know to take the puppy to the vets, I'm not an idiot but like millions of other people until the vets is open in 2 days I look for advice from other means... the internet. Nothing wrong with that.
Thanks to the others that have replied with suggestions though.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

What breed of puppy do you have?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I have found this website which may be of some help to you.
Fly-biting

Hope your dog is okay.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

rona said:


> I'm sorry that you feel like this, but I think it would be very hard to second guess what your dog is reacting too. Colliepoodles advice was sound, I don't really know what else she could have said.
> If you stick around I think you will find most people on here pleasant and helpful, including Colliepoodle.
> I myself are sometimes guilty of giving very short answers, it's not that we don't care.


Thanks Rona 

Sometimes I give a long, rambling answer. Sometimes I don't. Depends on how much I fancy typing, how much housework I'm ignoring etc.

I didn't mean to sound terse and I hope you don't stop posting but at the same time, I really don't think my post was "rude".


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Caravan said:


> Short answers, long answers, it was advice I was after and not made to feel stupid. I'm sure 'Colliepoodles' is just great and offers great advice to others. I found their reply rude. That's just me and I'm sure others won't. I know to take the puppy to the vets, I'm not an idiot but like millions of other people until the vets is open in 2 days I look for advice from other means... the internet. Nothing wrong with that.
> Thanks to the others that have replied with suggestions though.


Ime sure you was well aware that seizures needs vets help and just wanted reasuring well hope this does i had a dog that did that jumping up biting fresh air all his life, he could obviously see something and we realised it was dust particles in the air strange i know but it was great fun for him.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Flycatcher&#39;s Syndrome and the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel

In CKCSs.


----------

